# Machine washing hand wash items



## AprilSun (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a red sweater that is 55% acrylic and 45% cotton. The washing instructions are "hand wash cold separately. Do not bleach", which they don't have to worry about that. It's red! But, then it goes on and says "Tumble dry". If it's safe to tumble dry, why isn't it safe to machine wash in cold and gentle cycle. I can't remember having one like this before. In the past, if I had to hand wash, I had to lay flat to dry. Am I missing something here or do you think it's just because of the red color? Any opinions is appreciated!


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, most likely because of the red.  Red "bleeds" for many washings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

That's weird, does it say to tumble dry on low?  My washer has a hand wash setting and the dryer has a low no heat choice, but I know that's not common.  I would think you could wash it in cold on a gentle cycle, especially if there was a low spin option so it wouldn't lose it's shape.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's weird, does it say to tumble dry on low?  My washer has a hand wash setting and the dryer has a low no heat choice, but I know that's not common.  I would think you could wash it in cold on a gentle cycle, especially if there was a low spin option so it wouldn't lose it's shape.



No, it just says, "Tumble dry".  I thought about it "losing it's shape" but then I thought couldn't tumble dry make it loose it's shape also?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2015)

Possibly, I wouldn't chance it with a good sweater.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 11, 2015)

I wash all my 'gentles' in the washer (cold/cold/low spin/easiest cycle I have on the washer) and then I hang dry whatever.   I also have several of those mesh garment bags and I'll throw my piece of clothing in that.
I also use Woolite.   Have never ruined anything.  In fact, all my tops are washed like that.  When it's nice out, I'll hang them outside.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 11, 2015)

I wash mine on gentle and hang on the patio, some things I'll put in the dryer for just a few minuets after they've hung outside.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 11, 2015)

I have destroyed enough sweaters that I read label reeeallly carefully before I buy.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 12, 2015)

Because I DO like the sweater, I will hand wash it because if I wash it in the machine, my luck, I will have worn it the last time. If it's going to happen, it will happen to me.  BUT, I am not going to "tumble dry". Anything with cotton in it, nope, not going to do it. I don't want it to shrink so I can't wear it again and with cotton, anything's possible.  I'm the type of person that if something doesn't make sense, I try to figure out the difference and find out why. I have sweaters that are 100% acrylic and they all say machine wash and all of my cottons say machine wash also. Maybe the two materials together aren't compatible if they are machine washed or it may be the color or the manufacturer. I will just have to chalk that one up as one I can't figure out.


----------

